# Another addict....



## thanh13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi my name is Thanh and I'm a makeup addict.

And I have a feeling this site is just going to feed my addiction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome.  You will need to lock-up your wallet.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks gals!!


----------



## vickih (Sep 19, 2007)

hey thanh.. welcome to specktra...

love your name!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks girl, I think I'm gonna love it here.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vickih* 

 
_hey thanh.. welcome to specktra...

love your name!_


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome to specktra Thanh!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Thanh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Specktra.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks all, you guys are great!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Thanh welcome to the site!


----------



## Jot (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Welcome. You will need to lock-up your wallet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
totally agree, this place is great but bad for your bank balance!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Thanh! Welcome!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome to specktra, thanh!


----------



## Stine006 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Ladies, Im so glad that i found this site.. Now i know where the make up addicts are, hehe... have a great day..


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 25, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!!!*~*


----------

